
Joe Rohan Podcast: John Carmack - tambourine_man
http://podcasts.joerogan.net/podcasts/john-carmack
======
75dvtwin
I would be interested in John's take/view on video games violence discussion.

Does it translate to real-world behavior change, if yes how, what are
characteristics of susceptible people, vs non-susceptible, and so on.

General, video game addiction from early age, is that real, or made up concern
in John's view...

I do not think those topics were covered, although I might have missed it.

------
pcvarmint
s/h/g/

iddqd

